# cheated on her husband and died in her love's bathtub. that what you get marrying a H



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

Gary Hensley recalls anger after former Playmate wife Cassandra Lynn was found dead | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Dyokemm (Apr 24, 2013)

Stand up guy.

Must be a vey painful and frustrating situation for him.

He has to care for her kids (I'm sure he doesn't mind this, and their bio dad sounds like a real POS too) after her horrid A aligned with her personal demons to end her life.

And the frustration of watching POSOM skate off unscathed after he literally destroyed her family and played a major role in killing her must be immense.

If ever a POS deserved a double tap to the head, its a situation like this....and not because of the A (bad enough as it is), but because he played the major role in robbing two kids of their mother forever.

I hope that POS never gets another photo job for the rest of his miserable existence.


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

that's one stand up guy there!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Just how do you cope?

fair play to him for stepping up the the crease and gripping his bat tightly.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

It's a pretty remarkable contrast in character between this guy and his deceased "wife".


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

So he married a stank ho sperm funnel plastic sex puppet because she made the big dollars. Then in flagrant disregard of the First Law of Sex Robotics, she performed face down fellatio underwater drunk and on drugs. 

God I hope it's not genetic.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

I feel bad for that guy. What I have to say about her would get me banned.


----------



## vellocet (Oct 18, 2013)

altawa said:


> I feel bad for that guy. What I have to say about her would get me banned.


I don't think so. You are not saying it about anyone here.

Say it!


----------



## Kallan Pavithran (Jan 17, 2012)

She was nothing else but a *****, but what a stand up guy is Gary......May god give him the strength to raise the beautiful children and give him someone who truly deserve him.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

vellocet said:


> I don't think so. You are not saying it about anyone here.
> 
> Say it!


Perfectly fitting end for a wayward.


----------



## Q tip (Apr 15, 2014)

he needs to fix his woman picker. wtf was he thinking getting involved with this church mouse.

next time he should date real women.


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

I agree. thats what he gets for dating and marrying a H. 
and also she got what she deserves.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

He may not give a rat's a$$ about this, but he's now going to get more a$$ than a toilet seat.


----------



## Iver (Mar 8, 2013)

Note to self: Don't marry any playmates of the year.

Already have the Note: Don't take medical advice from strippers.


----------



## bandit.45 (Feb 8, 2012)

Note to self: Self, never marry a skank.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

*Jimmy Soul - If You Want To Be Happy*


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Really sorry for the kids mostly. He maybe should have known what he was getting into but children don't get to pick their parents.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whip Morgan (May 26, 2011)

This was not a fitting end, this was a tragic end. She did not get what she deserved - thats far too harsh a feeling. Sad to see such bitterness here that makes people feel that way.

Its my personal opinion that people who drink excessively and use hard drugs are more likely to cheat. Also, people who embrace the party hard lifestyle, especially married people who do so. Thats why I felt that the husband did not seem too horrifically shocked his wife was cheating. But thats just how I felt.

I feel bad for him, the kids, her parents, and her.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

ConanHub said:


> Really sorry for the kids mostly. He maybe should have known what he was getting into but children don't get to pick their parents.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I'm glad the kids ended up with one stable parent in their lives.

Their Mom was a mess.
Their Dad is a waste of protoplasm.

ThankGod their Step Dad was a great guy and continues to be a great Dad.

Maybe God will find him a great woman.......


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

*cheated on her husband and died in her love's bathtub. that what you get marr...*

No doubt his sex ranking is open to interpretation. Is he a doormat or cool dude? The new 

The 

His wife may have loved him but she was addict for attention. She wanted the photographer to tell her that her body was still competitive.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Whip Morgan said:


> This was not a fitting end, this was a tragic end. She did not get what she deserved - thats far too harsh a feeling. Sad to see such bitterness here that makes people feel that way.
> 
> Its my personal opinion that people who drink excessively and use hard drugs are more likely to cheat. Also, people who embrace the party hard lifestyle, especially married people who do so. Thats why I felt that the husband did not seem too horrifically shocked his wife was cheating. But thats just how I felt.
> 
> I feel bad for him, the kids, her parents, and her.


I don't think it is too harsh at all. Pure karmic justice.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I think it's easy to understand her. She was a success as a model but part of the price for it was sex. Like many women she became attached to her manipulative photographer and celeb men. The guy she married represented a desire to clean up and live a more wholesome life. But when it came to living the ordinary life she was unsuited. Her husband had never gotten up to speed with cocaine-fueled no limits sex. She went back to get a hit of it from time to time. She led a double life, probably without life insurance. He inherited the rights to all the tasteful and less tasteful photos of her genitalia.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## helolover (Aug 24, 2012)

Probably the clearest example of AFBB I've seen in a long while.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

What's AAFB mean?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

LongWalk said:


> What's AAFB mean?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Alpha Fvcks Beta Bucks


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

How is he able to accept her kids? 

I am not saying this to be mean, or an a-hole, or like, what a beta taking another man's kids. 

Just, how is he able to love those kids? They aren't his, they are from his wife, who was clearly challenged in the...not-sleeping-around department. Wouldn't they be a reminder of what she did to him?
How can he love them?


----------



## tom67 (Oct 2, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> How is he able to accept her kids?
> 
> I am not saying this to be mean, or an a-hole, or like, what a beta taking another man's kids.
> 
> ...


Some can some can't.


----------



## Broken at 20 (Sep 25, 2012)

tom67 said:


> Some can some can't.


Is that it? 
Is there no other explanation for it? Just, some can, some can't? 

Again, not meaning to reach...just understand.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Broken at 20 said:


> Is that it?
> Is there no other explanation for it? Just, some can, some can't?
> 
> Again, not meaning to reach...just understand.


If the kids were from some other relationship and were around when I got with her, I would figure they were part of the deal. I wouldnt think any less of them because of their ***** mom (after all of this) and would still take care of them and love them. JMO.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

From the selfish gene angle he is sucker. But from an altruistic vantage he simply could not throw the kids to the wind. Interestingly the step daughter was the matchmaker. Smart kid.

If he know gets married and has children of his own, his adopted children will presumably be good siblings.


----------



## LonelyinLove (Jul 11, 2013)

Broken at 20 said:


> How is he able to accept her kids?
> 
> I am not saying this to be mean, or an a-hole, or like, what a beta taking another man's kids.
> 
> ...


The same way any adoptive parent loves the children that are not from their own body....


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

*Re: cheated on her husband and died in her love's bathtub. that what you get marr...*



LongWalk said:


> No doubt his sex ranking is open to interpretation. Is he a doormat or cool dude? The new
> 
> The
> 
> His wife may have loved him but she was addict for attention. She wanted the photographer to tell her that her body was still competitive.


Yeah, where's Machiavelli when you need him?


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

LonelyinLove said:


> The same way any adoptive parent loves the children that are not from their own body....


yeah, but the back story is not the same.

I say this only becuase I have not been and probably never will be in similar shoes as this guy. and want to acknowledge the many ranges of emotions that get engendered when children are involved.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

If you read the article closely you will see him say that he fell in love with his stepdaughter while she was trying to get him to court her mother.

He started dating her before his step son was ever born. 

Both kids now call him Dad.

That is very powerful for a man when it comes to bonding with someone else's children.

When he found out his wife died during her affair with the OM he had two main thoughts pop in his head.

A. Did my wife ever love me.

B. How am I going to raise a daughter without her mother, how will I get her ready for her prom?

A large part of his focus has always been "his" kids.

The guy has faith. 

Faith in himself.

It is really as simple as that.

What woman would not love a guy like that?

HM


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

I have no doubt that this guy has been flooded with offers from many good women wanting to meet him and possibly have a committed relationship with him. His problem will be to choose from some many worthy women who will love him and the kids.

This story is one where the good guy ultimately wins at the end.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

Dogbert said:


> I have no doubt that this guy has been flooded with offers from many good women wanting to meet him and possibly have a committed relationship with him. His problem will be to choose from some many worthy women who will love him and the kids.
> 
> This story is one where the good guy ultimately wins at the end.


No, his problem will be trusting any of them. Even if you get with a drug fueled stripper, and should have 'known better', after an affair, it is very hard to trust anybody again. I don't doubt he will get with someone at some point, but I can all but guarantee that he won't trust them very much, at least not at first.


----------



## happyman64 (Jan 12, 2012)

Trust may be an issue.

But his white knight syndrome is what truly needs to be kept in check.

He knew of his wifes drug use when he married her. He also knew she partied hard and enjoyed the wild times.

He also knew the kids bio dad was a druggy as well so his wife's judgement was not always the best.

He needs to find a woman who loves herself, respects herself and has high self esteem.

Women like this do exist. I married one.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

happyman64 said:


> Trust may be an issue.
> 
> But his white knight syndrome is what truly needs to be kept in check.
> 
> ...


I agree.


----------



## Hardtohandle (Jan 10, 2013)

Sad story


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

Finding someone who owns his/her happiness is key and means that he/she accepts responsability for creating it and sharing it with a likeminded partner. If such a person is not available, life goes on and the happy person will continue to live his/her life and enjoying him/herself.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

I am sure that she loved him. Equally certain am I that she did not love herself. She felt cheap, abused and disposable. Her ordinary guy white knight husband could not prop her up and she couldn't do it on her own.

The husband bears responsibility for letting her continue nude modeling. He should have said "No, babe, no one looks at your pvssy anymore but me. And I want to see it right now. Haha."

She might have felt imprisoned but breaking out would have been her choice. That would have been on her.

For years Hugh Hefner made a point of ritual intercourse with every Playmate of the Month. No doubt he eventually couldn't get it up anymore. Couldn't put a name on a vagina. Bob Guccione was even worse. He actually pimped out the Pet of the Year. One sued him and won.

The bottom line is that broken people have addictions. She had a bunch. They killed her.

The media protected the photographer. His identity must be known to the LA media but he is famous enough that the Perez Hilton and Huffington Post types prefer to have him a source. 

After she married her normal life husband, the photographer must have taken special pleasure in getting her to cheat on him the first time. It was a conquest.


----------



## altawa (Jan 4, 2015)

LongWalk said:


> I am sure that she loved him. Equally certain am I that she did not love herself. She felt cheap, abused and disposable. Her ordinary guy white knight husband could not prop her up and she couldn't do it on her own.
> 
> The husband bears responsibility for letting her continue nude modeling. He should have said "No, babe, no one looks at your pvssy anymore but me. And I want to see it right now. Haha."
> 
> ...


If somebody wanted to find out who he was that bad, it wouldnt be that hard. Lots of public records and DBA records can be cross referenced. It might take time, but it could be done. 

I just don't think anybody cares that much.


----------



## Dogbert (Jan 10, 2015)

LongWalk said:


> I am sure that she loved him. Equally certain am I that she did not love herself.


I beg to differ. You cannot love others if you do not love yourself first.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Dogbert, you are right. A drug addict mother who prostitutes herself and neglects her children is not being a loving mother. But to say that they don't love their children is only partly true. Let us say they love their addiction more. Thoughts go through us like whisper, a voice and whirlwind, depending on the moment. Before she died what were her thoughts? All sorts of things, I'd warrant. She could have thinking about shopping, training, her husband, children, sex, a movie she wanted to finish.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## martyc47 (Oct 20, 2011)

Broken at 20 said:


> How is he able to accept her kids?
> 
> I am not saying this to be mean, or an a-hole, or like, what a beta taking another man's kids.
> 
> ...


They were together for 5 years. The youngest kid was 6. The kids didn't cheat on him.
If my wife died, her son and I would have a great life.


----------



## SweetAndSour (Feb 25, 2012)

Broken at 20 said:


> How is he able to accept her kids?
> 
> I am not saying this to be mean, or an a-hole, or like, what a beta taking another man's kids.
> 
> ...


It is not about a relationship in between a man and a woman anymore, Its over.

He knows that he has the power to turn those kids life to a hell without any effort by simply letting them go 

OR

he simply continuous caring for the children by simply focusing on their next meal, their homeworks, etc... as the day before.

Any decent, healthy human being would choose to do the latter.

If I was the only father figure in those kids life, had some connection/compassion for them, I'd want to be the one who is putting those kids into bed at that night after their moms funeral. 

It is either him or no one.

I understand him for sharing the shock and the pain with those kids. That is a bonding experience.

On another note, I am not surprised to see another couple which one is parasite and other is a giver. That is how narcissists form their relationships.


EDIT : He appearently cares for those kids, he didn't fake it for taking their mom to bed. He probably saw another (troubled) little girl in their mom. Tried to take care of them.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

At some level, and I am not saying the guy is a pedophile, he may love the step daughter in a slightly different way than just a daughter. She is now a teenager with a woman's body for whom he has to turn off desire. He probably channels that energy into being a good dad to kids. Not an easy situation. But his daughter and deceased wife sought him out because he was a compassionate person.

To what the degree the model was a narcissist is unclear. It is possible that she was normal but because of her looks was bombarded with attention that she could not handle. She was undoubtedly accustomed to men doing all kinds of shxt to get her into bed.

Kate Upton allegedly turned down a marriage proposal from Justin Verlander because she wants to keep her career going. She gets paid an enormous amount to act out sexually. Is she a narcissist? Businesswoman?


----------



## Ripper (Apr 1, 2014)

You can pretty much bet that the majority of models have banged a photographer at some point. Just research Terry Richardson.

I got involved with a woman trying to get into modeling a few years back. Fitness modeling, not the catwalk/commercial stuff. Once she started to get into the circuit a bit I pulled the plug. She was a total smoke show, but already on the wrong side of the hot/crazy matrix. Add in the long trips away, trying to edge into the industry, sleazy characters, etc. and it was a (somewhat) easy call. 

Women like this are like pet tigers. Pretty to look at, but the moment you forget their true nature, you're Meow mix.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

TheDirty.com said:


> "The photographer involved in the death of Cassandra Lynn has finally been revealed. Casey Bennett from Marina Del Rey drugged Cassandra, slept with her, possibly raped her, and is living his life now absolved of any personal responsibility. People beware. Disgusting human being."


https://gossip.thedirty.com/gossip/...-cassandra-lynns-death-revealed/#post-2077658

Seems like a fitting update.


----------



## personofinterest (Apr 6, 2018)

Broken at 20 said:


> How is he able to accept her kids?
> 
> I am not saying this to be mean, or an a-hole, or like, what a beta taking another man's kids.
> 
> ...


I guess his character is bigger than his ego.


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Zombie!


----------

